# Gym in W1 london



## drali (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi guys , just got job in london W1 , so moving down in few months , what is the best gym over there ( the one that big guys training at ) :beer:

thanks in advance


----------



## 4h3d (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah im also looking for gyms around West London .. In Middlesex Exactly !


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Complete wrong section...


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll answer both your questions.

In W1 I have not come across any bodybuilding gyms so as to speak off however the fitness first in Kingly St is passable for a work out and if you dont mind spending a bit The Gym Box is also decent.

As for Middlesex, Genesis in Alperton is excellent as is Olympian in Hayes.


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

come to genesis if you want a real gym look on genesis web sightpost me if you want more info cheers bulldog ps have world class powerlifters ,britains strongest man and sean tavernier the new bb sensation so yes a few big uns plus a few normall and a lot growing lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Genesis is the dogs... get yourself there.

Im trying to find a job near by so I can move down and train there!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

BritBB is a trainer that works in W1, he might be able to point you in the right direction. You might wanna post in the general section as well, prob get a better response in there mate.


----------



## johnbeau (Feb 27, 2008)

Not quite W1 but Jubilee hall has great equipment and is cheap for Covent Garden. For Details and other London Gyms try this


----------

